# Skype 4.0 for Linux now available



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Anyone who uses Skype on Linux will be happy to hear that a new version has been made available today, bringing with it a host of essential updates and new features.
> 
> Skype 4.0, codenamed Four Rooms for Improvement, is long overdue, and Marco Cimmino makes a point of thanking Linux users for their patience on the Skype blog. The wait seems to have been worth it, though.
> 
> The main improvements Skype is delivering include much improved audio call quality, better video support, and improved chat synchronization. For video specifically, Skype has spent time implementing support for a much wider range of webcams, so if your camera didnt work before today you might be surprised to find it does in Skype 4.0.


Here


----------

